# show me your tats



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I am wanting to get some ink before my wedding this fall and now i'm curious what others on here have. Right now I just have one on my back that is a butterfly with japanese writing in it. I have a long list of tats I plan to get in future but for right now I am planning on a chest piece in full color that i can show case with my wedding dress choice.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Please be aware that your chest skin is thin, and that area will get crepey as you get older. 

I am 64, and I have a tattoo on my shoulder. It’s a Texas native flower and my cattle brand. 

Look at old tattoos. Most do NOT stay crisp and the bright colors don’t hold.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I currently have none but, if I ever save enough $ without other things using it all up, I would get a bluebird (which is a symbol of hope) with “Hope is the thing with feathers that perches in the soul” written under it. I’d like the next line of that poem but it would make the whole thing too big.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Please be aware that your chest skin is thin, and that area will get crepey as you get older.
> 
> I am 64, and I have a tattoo on my shoulder. It’s a Texas native flower and my cattle brand.
> 
> Look at old tattoos. Most do NOT stay crisp and the bright colors don’t hold.


I will take that into consideration,thank you


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

SLFarmMI said:


> I currently have none but, if I ever save enough $ without other things using it all up, I would get a bluebird (which is a symbol of hope) with “Hope is the thing with feathers that perches in the soul” written under it. I’d like the next line of that poem but it would make the whole thing too big.


I love that idea. I'd have a lot of tats if life didn't keep getting in the way,lol


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here is a bluebird example


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Here is a bluebird example


I like! I have a weird love for ravens and want to get a raven on me somewhere


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's my one and only tat "." It's just a tiny dot on my right thigh. Picked it up in third grade when a kid stabbed me in the leg with his pencil. Not sure to this day why, but suspect it had to do with the red headed gal that sat in front of me.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Here's my one and only tat "." It's just a tiny dot on my right thigh. Picked it up in third grade when a kid stabbed me in the leg with his pencil. Not sure to this day why, but suspect it had to do with the red headed gal that sat in front of me.


LOL painful


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't have one BUT if I did it would have to be this one:


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Not a fan of tats so I don't have any. Not a fan of needles either so that gives me double the reason for not having any. LOL


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't see the attraction myself, but to each their own. Hmmm maybe I'll go out in the garage, drill a hole through my nose and shove a wishbone through it


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

No tats.
I can't think of any design I would want on my body forever.
My physical self expression comes through jewelry and clothing. 
I do like many that I have viewed though.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

From my time working in a prison, I recall two tattoos. One guy had a shoulder tattoo: DEVIL'S MANGLER. I thought that a bit odd, so asked him about it. He said that it was intended to be Devil's Angel, but was misspelled, that was the "fix".

Another was a red headed prisoner, with pale skin. All across his bare chest was a multi color butterfly. It was as bright as it was huge. A decade or so later, we crossed paths again. The butterfly had faded and wasn't a sharp image at all.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Oregon1986 said:


> I like! I have a weird love for ravens and want to get a raven on me somewhere


When you get old and your skin starts sagging that raven will distort and your grandkids will wonder why grandma has a tattoo of a buzzard.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I knew a woman who had a tattoo "Born too loose"
I always wondered if that was true.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Everyone has a tat story.

It is if course, up to you. You will enjoy it and be proud of it while it is new. 

Ask older folks with tats. Look for wisdom.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Most of the ladies I know with em on their chest have the henna type, just varies in size and "depth".


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Here are all of mine:





(White cat in a snowstorm)


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

crehberg said:


> Most of the ladies I know with em on their chest have the henna type, just varies in size and "depth".


yeah mine isn't going to low into the chachas,that would hurt. I think it's funny how some people are quick to judge someone with tats or piercings before seeing who they really are.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

TnAndy said:


> Here are all of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh the beauty!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It is VERY normal. In our culture, a huge percentage of the population was taught that tats are low class and tacky. You cannot overcome that. 

It can also effect your employment. 

It’s up to you to decide if you want to deal with that response on a regular basis for the rest of your life. 

That is why my tat is in a place where it isn’t visible to the general public.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

IF, I got one, and that's a big IF, it would look something like the one below....a compass.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It is VERY normal. In our culture, a huge percentage of the population was taught that tats are low class and tacky. You cannot overcome that.
> 
> It can also effect your employment.
> 
> ...


I agree, it is a big decision. All the tats I have planned, can be hidden with a shirt or jeans if need be.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Cabin Fever said:


> IF, I got one, and that's a big IF, it would look something like the one below....a compass.


I like it!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Wait till you're done raising kids before spending your time and money so frivolously.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

If you have to get one that has to be hidden, why? When I dont like a piece of art I take it off the wall and try something else in its place. Over the years my likes and dislikes have changed quite a bit.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It doesn’t *have*to be hidden. That is simply part of the decision making process.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

YOUR money, do what you wish with it. When I lost Trixie I wanted to get something to honor her, free of pain and worry. She was a wonderful addition to our farm and my heart broke when I had to make the decision to let her go:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I don't have tats, I'd like some, but there is a chance I'd react to the ink. 

My youngest daughter has a full sleeve of original Harry Potter art done in Virginia. That is all done in grey and black. She has a Rosie the Riveter on her leg with "Nevertheless, she persisted" below it, a steaming cup of Death coffee, and she's planning a Mexican type chocolate one for the same area. They were done in California, and all bright colors. She also has a tree of her favorite book quotes up her side, three gold stars that trail down her other side, and a quote across one shoulder.

Our oldest has a butterfly on her back, and a shooting gold star trailed in aqua on her side. Mr. Pixie doesn't have any tats.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I don't have any, but I'd like to get one or two small ones on my shoulders.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Actually, if members of the younger generations want to stand out and look different they should go without tats.
I don't care for tatoos, think they look kind of trashy.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

No tats here nothing against them just for myself Ive already marked myself with a lot of scars from "battle wounds" always figured that was bad enough.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

I had a great aunt who was a tattooed lady in some circus(don't remember whose). When she was not working she wore long sleeves and a high necked shirt. Remember ink is permanent.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

D-BOONE said:


> No tats here nothing against them just for myself Ive already marked myself with a lot of scars from "battle wounds" always figured that was bad enough.



Yeah...got a BUNCH of scars. Scars are like tats, but the stories are often far more interesting


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

I remember some dude in Texas filmed himself getting deliberately shot in the shoulder in order to have a scar. Maybe to impress the ladies maybe for art likely some of each. Some people have a strange thing for pain. Not me no thanks self inflicted pain is beyond my understanding.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

One of the happy moments I remember from my youth was the day I got my tats removed...…...


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Alaska said:


> If you have to get one that has to be hidden, why? When I dont like a piece of art I take it off the wall and try something else in its place. Over the years my likes and dislikes have changed quite a bit.


I'm not saying I am going to hide mine,i'm saying if i was going to an interview or something I could.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Grey Mare said:


> YOUR money, do what you wish with it. When I lost Trixie I wanted to get something to honor her, free of pain and worry. She was a wonderful addition to our farm and my heart broke when I had to make the decision to let her go:


I love it,it has meaning to you. I don't understand why everyone is so rude about how someone spends their money.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No one has been rude. They have advised caution, based on experience.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My sister and her husband (both in their 60's) each have tats for each of their dogs that have died....they're at about 9 now, with about 7 to go.

What the heck, their lives, their money. Besides, makes it easier to identify the bodies.

Mon


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I have tattoos in various areas: neck, forearm, leg, chest, etc. I put them where I feel they fit. 

And if I win the lottery, my tattoo artist is going to be on speed dial.


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

My wife has 13 tattoos. All well planned and not regrettable. Who knows if she will like them when she's 70? I understand the call for caution, but do your thing!


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

I do find a couple people here a bit judgemental. I have several myself. I have no idea how to attach a picture of any though


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You could be interpreting experience and caution as being judgemental.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

No, I don't have any tats. 

Always loved the idea of a baby footprint tattoo..


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd like to offer up an alternate spelling of tats please


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> I think it's funny how some people are quick to judge someone with tats or piercings before seeing who they really are.


Yeah, I do that. I'm quick to judge a person with a big 'ol shiny stud through their tongue. I'll make the snap judgment that it has a non-cosmetic purpose. So far I've been able to refrain from asking, "Does that thing in your mouth provide the effect you were seeking?" Because it isn't my business. 

When a woman's low cut jeans and undersized top, put her tattoo on display, I know that that area, common place for tattoos, is best known as Tramp Stamp. Just as a man's display of but crack is best known as Plumber's crack.


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a few tats I got when I was in the Army long ago. When they were new the colors were bright and I really liked them.

A couple decades later and I REALLY wish I'd never got gotten them. They've faded and they just look goofy at my age. If the removal process ever becomes less expensive I'll have them all removed.


----------



## pairofthrees (Apr 28, 2016)

Only have this from right after it was done, they're my girls' birthstone colors.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Oregon1986 said:


> I am wanting to get some ink before my wedding this fall and now i'm curious what others on here have. Right now I just have one on my back that is a butterfly with japanese writing in it. I have a long list of tats I plan to get in future but for right now I am planning on a chest piece in full color that i can show case with my wedding dress choice.


I don't have any but would encourage you to work closely with your artist to find something that you feel is perfect for you.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

JohnP said:


> I'd like to offer up an alternate spelling of tats please


There is a youtube video of a Country Western singer with a song that shares the title of this thread, with the alternate spelling. It is funny, not beyond youtube standards, but exceeds this forum's limits.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

There was a nurse where I worked that had unusually smooth white skin. She transferred to a distant location. Those that kept in touch with her said she had gotten a large Wolf head tattoo across her shoulder. It turned out to be quite a work of art. So, she was encouraged to get a larger tattoo, the full body of the wolf diagonally across her back, with the wolf's tail down one leg. It was shown in a Tattoo magazine. Quite a spectacular tattoo.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Both of my daughters got tats when they moved out in their 20's.
They are now both in their early 30's.
One got more and the other is going through the process of having them removed.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)




----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

frogmammy said:


> My sister and her husband (both in their 60's) each have tats for each of their dogs that have died....they're at about 9 now, with about 7 to go.
> 
> What the heck, their lives, their money. Besides, makes it easier to identify the bodies.
> 
> Mon


The cops appreciate that aspect too


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have seen many artistically done, lovely tats. I have seen some stupid and ugly tats. While I don't have any, I know many people who have them. Not something I would do but no objections to other people doing what they want to their bodies. 

Although, if I did get one it would be a dotted outline of lips on one of my cheeks with the words "place lips here". Of course I would not have this on my face so no one would ever see it.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Knew a young woman with perfect skin. Had a cherry tree in bloom done on her back with some of it coming over one shoulder. It was a beautiful and beautifully done piece of art. I still hated to see that flawless skin inked though.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

JohnP said:


> The cops appreciate that aspect too


Identification of gangs is critical in the Prisons. About 20 years ago, they put together a book with big color photos of the gangs tattoos and identified each gang. It is a complex subject that most of the rural raised Prison Guards were totally unaware. Prisoner ID records include tattoo information, too.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SmokeEater2 said:


> I have a few tats I got when I was in the Army long ago. When they were new the colors were bright and I really liked them.
> 
> A couple decades later and I REALLY wish I'd never got gotten them. They've faded and they just look goofy at my age. If the removal process ever becomes less expensive I'll have them all removed.


It's not all that expensive to remove a tat. A young feller I once worked with, got himself a tat. His daddy apparently disapproved and "washed" it off with an sos pad. I worked with that kid for several years after.... Never got another one.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> It's not all that expensive to remove a tat. A young feller I once worked with, got himself a tat. His daddy apparently disapproved and "washed" it off with an sos pad. I worked with that kid for several years after.... Never got another one.


I would say that would be abuse and assault and not very funny.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

keenataz said:


> I would say that would be abuse and assault and not very funny.


abuse for sure


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

keenataz said:


> I would say that would be abuse and assault and not very funny.


The boy thought so too, I'm sure. Funny? Nope, but it was effective, got rid of the tat without much expense. Which was my point.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Seen several comments on tats and being able to cover them for job interviews. So does that mean their covered when at work if the job is obtained ? Or just false advertising at the interview ?


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, darn. You said TATS. Seth


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Redlands Okie said:


> Seen several comments on tats and being able to cover them for job interviews. So does that mean their covered when at work if the job is obtained ? Or just false advertising at the interview ?


I can't speak for others but my son's are covered by long sleeve shirts so his are covered at all times, in a professional environment. 

My daughter has several that won't be seen when she's working but she has a few stars on her wrist that she will never hide because each star represents another year of sobriety. I have a very firm rule about paying for my kids tats but she was recently injured fairly badly and unable to work but each little star is so important to her that I actually paid for one last week so another anniversary wouldn't be forgotten.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Covered at all times on the job.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this is what i was taught also that tats are low class and tacky but i got away a long time ago from most of the stuff i was taught. I'd like to have one too but scared of the needles. i was in a line up at the grocery store this summer and a lady ahead of me had the most beautiful one i ever saw on her shoulder i think it was butterflies and flowers etc. colors so vivid. she was pleased that i admired it. ~Georgia


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> this is what i was taught also that tats are low class and tacky but i got away a long time ago from most of the stuff i was taught. I'd like to have one too but scared of the needles. i was in a line up at the grocery store this summer and a lady ahead of me had the most beautiful one i ever saw on her shoulder i think it was butterflies and flowers etc. colors so vivid. she was pleased that i admired it. ~Georgia


Not to encourage you or not, but depending where you get it, it isn't painful at all. I have one on each bicep and they didn't hurt. Same with chest. Only place it hurt was inside of bicep. And in Canada tattoo shops are government inspected for health. And a good shop will allow you to explain the way they ensure everything is sanititized.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Redlands Okie said:


> Seen several comments on tats and being able to cover them for job interviews. So does that mean their covered when at work if the job is obtained ? Or just false advertising at the interview ?


Why do you care? That is up to employer and employee. The vast majority of my tattoos are covered because of the body part they are on-chest, back, shoulder. But I have one on forearm and wrist. My last interview was in winter so I had a long sleeve shirt on, but my wrist was uncovered.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Also, there is no false advertising. The interviewee in no way misrepresented him or herself.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I have 7. One on each ankle, one on my left calf, one on each of my upper arms, on one my left shoulder and one on my right forearm. My place of employment doesn't care about them. Having tattoos doesn't affect my job performance. If/when they fade, I can get them touched up or covered up. I want to get 2 of them covered up, but it will have to wait for a bit. It may come as a surprise to some folks but I dont care what anyone else thinks about my tattoos. I got them for myself. I paid for them myself and I like them  worrying about how they may one day look when i get old is not a concern. It will give the caretakers in the nursing home something to talk about lol


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

rkintn said:


> It will give the caretakers in the nursing home something to talk about lol


Get a tattoo of a "hashtag" and they can play Tic Tac Toe on you.
They will take better care of you if they find you entertaining.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Get a tattoo of a "hashtag" and they can play Tic Tac Toe on you.
> They will take better care of you if they find you entertaining.


Exactly! Nothing wrong with a little extra TLC, especially in a nursing home.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Redlands Okie said:


> Seen several comments on tats and being able to cover them for job interviews. So does that mean their covered when at work if the job is obtained ? Or just false advertising at the interview ?


A lot of jobs are ok with you having tats if you can cover them while at work. In my younger days I went through a phase where I had a bunch of piercings and a few were noticeable so i took them out during my shift and they went back in after work. Once I had my first child all the facial ones came out because I didn't feel like getting them yanked out


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I really don't care if others approve of me getting tats,stopped caring a long time ago. To each their own. I personally think if done right, they are a beautiful art. Having worked in a "old folks home" for several years, I loved hearing the stories behind each of my residents tattoos


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

You don't put a bumper sticker on a Ferrari .


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

I have a few..this is my most recent.


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

I love my tats! They range from 40 years old to 2 months old. Some are quality, others not. I have covered some at times in my life when I felt it was appropriate. I want more but have more important things on my expenditure list go for it!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't have any; don't like needles and like change too much to have something permanent on y body. My brothers do and one of my sisters. I tease my sister and tell her that her little honey bee looks cute now but when she's older it will be a giant wasp.  She took my father with her one night and at 69, he got his first. I suppose it makes him happy.


----------



## goatfeathers (Jul 20, 2015)

Got my first one at 45, it's an angel outline with my boys and hubby's first initial. Small on the inside of my left ankle. 2nd one 3 years later a watercolor feather on my foot colored with my 2 sons birthstone colors. They can't sag below the knee and I got them for me. Just don't go into it on a whim and be sure you love it for life... that's why I waited so long.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Here is a bluebird example


Is it just me, or are these two different tattoos?


----------



## JBF (Sep 10, 2018)

Oregon1986 said:


> yeah mine isn't going to low into the chachas,that would hurt. I think it's funny how some people are quick to judge someone with tats or piercings before seeing who they really are.


I know what you mean, it’s hard. People really do judge


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

JBF said:


> View attachment 73842
> 
> I know what you mean, it’s hard. People really do judge


face tats look so painful.


----------



## JBF (Sep 10, 2018)

Not too bad, what hurts is holding a MSEd but being shunned from every institution ever applied, the military, police, and fire departments are not interested either.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

JBF said:


> Not too bad, what hurts is holding a MSEd but being shunned from every institution ever applied, the military, police, and fire departments are not interested either.


I think it is messed up that this day in age it's ok to be transender,gay, or whatever but tattooed people they won't hire. And just an fyi i have nothing against trans or gay, i was just using those as an example.


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I am 62 and I want some ink. I want a mother hen with three chicks.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

dodgesmammaw said:


> I am 62 and I want some ink. I want a mother hen with three chicks.


Very cute idea


----------



## LoneWolf1970 (Jan 9, 2019)

Oregon1986 said:


> I am wanting to get some ink before my wedding this fall and now i'm curious what others on here have. Right now I just have one on my back that is a butterfly with japanese writing in it. I have a long list of tats I plan to get in future but for right now I am planning on a chest piece in full color that i can show case with my wedding dress choice.



At the moment I have 6 and 1 of them is a cover up, and 3 of them are not finished. I was trading work for tattoos no big deal, so I thought. I got a message from the guy saying that he needed my help so I went over to see what I could do. I get there and he is in the bathroom in the tub and he slit his rust. By the time I got there it was too late. Now the reason I tell you this is because you want to go to a shop unless you are related to or have known the artist for a long time and are aware of his lifestyle. 
I’m not saying that any artist is a drug user or an alcoholic. But the guy I thought I knew was pretty messed up. I should have known something was wrong when he totally botched the 3rd tattoo he did for me. But I figured hey everyone has bad days, and I went to work on finding a new tattoo that would cover the one he messed up. He actually called me the night before he was supposed to cover his mistake. 
Now as for what to get that is entirely up to you, but make sure it’s what you want and where you want it. The artist should be able to place it anywhere you want, within reason of course. But if you think it doesn’t look quite right ask him/her to move it or even rotate it a little until it looks right to you. If they start to get upset or just downright angry just leave. If they are upset even if it’s not at you DON’T LET THEM WORK ON YOU! People make mistakes when they are upset. And a mistake in a tattoo can be very ugly. No pun intended. I do not recommend gaming tattoos, but then that’s the one he messed up on. 

Oh any tattoo can get messed up after you get it. In many different ways. 

I hope you find what you are looking for and I hope that you have a marriage that lasts a lifetime.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Oregon1986 said:


> yeah mine isn't going to low into the chachas,that would hurt. I think it's funny how some people are quick to judge someone with tats or piercings before seeing who they really are.


I know a few who had one done over the other to cover up someone's name that they knew when they were young. How smart is that.  I have none. Never wanted one. I do know a coupe more that wear shirts that cover up the old tat that they wish they hadn't got when they were young.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

LoneWolf1970 said:


> At the moment I have 6 and 1 of them is a cover up, and 3 of them are not finished. I was trading work for tattoos no big deal, so I thought. I got a message from the guy saying that he needed my help so I went over to see what I could do. I get there and he is in the bathroom in the tub and he slit his rust. By the time I got there it was too late. Now the reason I tell you this is because you want to go to a shop unless you are related to or have known the artist for a long time and are aware of his lifestyle.
> I’m not saying that any artist is a drug user or an alcoholic. But the guy I thought I knew was pretty messed up. I should have known something was wrong when he totally botched the 3rd tattoo he did for me. But I figured hey everyone has bad days, and I went to work on finding a new tattoo that would cover the one he messed up. He actually called me the night before he was supposed to cover his mistake.
> Now as for what to get that is entirely up to you, but make sure it’s what you want and where you want it. The artist should be able to place it anywhere you want, within reason of course. But if you think it doesn’t look quite right ask him/her to move it or even rotate it a little until it looks right to you. If they start to get upset or just downright angry just leave. If they are upset even if it’s not at you DON’T LET THEM WORK ON YOU! People make mistakes when they are upset. And a mistake in a tattoo can be very ugly. No pun intended. I do not recommend gaming tattoos, but then that’s the one he messed up on.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this, it's very sad. I would never do this out of someones home and I put a LOT of thought in to what i put on my body. So much so that my last tat I was 19 and i'm now 32,lol.


----------

